# What Marijuana has the highest THC content?



## blondeboy (Mar 8, 2010)

Does anyone know what marijuana strain has the highest THC content?  I'm sure there is a list somewhere with different levels of potency, but I can't seem to find any.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 8, 2010)

WW DP.  the male fan leaves are the most potent...  :hubba:
j/k  check out BCseeds if you dare afford their prices..
good luck buddy!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

PM Biodynamic


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

Nirvanna's ice, cannabiogen's destroyer, TGA SUBCOOL CHERYLNOBL.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

there is a lot of claims...like asking which woman is the prettiest in the world...lots of different answers. I have seen many companies claim highest amount some even in the 30's-50's...sounds like ** to me..anything 20 or over is extremely potent..


----------



## kaotik (Mar 8, 2010)

chernobyl? really?
i didn't know sub had done any testing on his gear.. curious what some of his others are.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 8, 2010)

Cheffy  have you grown the Chernobyl??


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

No just threw some out i have future interest in. Subcool has got some potent strains as well as the others. Hard to tell with so many power strains out there.....Hmmmm time fer me to do some research i say! Bud get into your art..your passion, learn! Start breeding your own strains and come up with a wowser!


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2010)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what marijuana strain has the highest THC content?  I'm sure there is a list somewhere with different levels of potency, but I can't seem to find any.



MINE... mine mine mine... now buy "MY" seeds...
 It's ALL ** twodogs. A lot of folks makes "claims".. noone has proof. Why?.. because there aren't any "certified/regulated" or unbiased, independant labratories testing and releasing their tests to the public.(that I know of) 
 In addition, no possible way to determine if the strain tested is the strain being advertised. No way to determine if 'every' pheno is going to test similar. 
The only place that I have seen these claims, are by someone selling you them.. 
.."new and improved"... "now better than ever"..


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

I think a better way to ask is which strains do you guys think were the most potent that you have grown? ........ maybe?

the funny thing is 3 growers can all grow the same strains and have three different opinions of it..different phenos/growing strategies make things difficult.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

Not to mention that what makes me smile may not be your thing....it's a matter of taste, and there are many powerful strains out there...pic one or 2 and master it.

Or you could just go with BCseeds...they have the highest claims I have seen LMAO!  (just kidding there ...don't believe the hype!)


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL...2dog....great minds think alike I see!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2010)

SHMP - Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw - 2700% THC!  nvthis might have some beans for sale :hubba:  Don't waste your money on Northern Hempishere - it won't finish in time.

SMLB - SexiMexi Lightning Bud - unknown THC content - broke the test machine.  You can try PMing SexiMexi but I haven't seen her here in awhile   Last I heard, she was running around in lightning storms trying to get lightning to hit the buds.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^ Roflmao


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 8, 2010)

SexiMexi was a hoot, wasn't she, 2dog :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

well art dont you know that all weed grown under lightning light has atleast 35% thc in it..get the tin on..start running and pray for rain.?!?!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

if it gets hit twice you have reached nirvana.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 8, 2010)

I just smoked some OG Kush,,:shocked: So for now Im going with that,,cause im to high to remember other strains.


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> SHMP - Southern Hemisphere Monkey Paw - 2700% THC! nvthis might have some beans for sale :hubba: Don't waste your money on Northern Hempishere - it won't finish in time.
> 
> SMLB - SexiMexi Lightning Bud - unknown THC content - broke the test machine. You can try PMing SexiMexi but I haven't seen here in awhile  Last I heard, she was running around in lightning storms trying to get lightning to hit the buds.


 Poo butt weasel snatch is the strongest! I love what 2dog said. It's what is strongest fer the grower!


----------



## high before and after (Mar 8, 2010)

As far as I know, THC isn't necessarily the only thing that should be desired, as there are other non-THC compounds in marijunana that affects the quality or length, type, of high, but I agree that the higher the THC the more powerful it is


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 8, 2010)

i believe in 1 of the cannabibles there is a strain called "herroinna" idk how to spell it but its sounds like heroin  and "juanna" from "marijuanna".. and the author said it has around the same potency as g-13 around 27% but he said it felt as if it was in the 50's% and compared it to havin smoked hash and gettin that high.. said it even hits hard for most experienced smokers..def somethin i have always wanted to try..


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 9, 2010)

Seed breeders and banks all lie about the thc content of their strains.

BC Seeds is, was and always will be a rip off don't send your money to these crooks.


----------



## oltomnoddy (Mar 9, 2010)

My wife and I both believe in Aroura Indica. 2 hit wonder.


----------



## blondeboy (Mar 9, 2010)

*The strongest I've had was white widow that claimed to have 20% THC.  I don't remember much after I smoked a joint, but the next day I woke up and my car was stollen.  Needless to say, I stoped smoking White Widow before other things turned up missing.  But I did a little research before purchasing this years order, and found that White Russian has 22% THC.  *


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 9, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> WW DP.  the male fan leaves are the most potent...  :hubba:
> j/k  check out BCseeds if you dare afford their prices..
> good luck buddy!



THAT ... was just plain funny!

DD


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 10, 2010)

for me it would have to be OG Kush or Endless Sky though I have the Chemdawg D going right now and am told it's the most potent thing out there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> for me it would have to be OG Kush or Endless Sky though I have the Chemdawg D going right now and am told it's the most potent thing out there.


 
:hubba: See,,I told Ya.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 18, 2010)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I just smoked some OG Kush,,:shocked: So for now Im going with that,,cause im to high to remember other strains.


 

I'll jump in line here. Don't know anyone who is pushing the limits like the west coast right now.. Try Cali Connection. You might find something you can live with there...


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nirvanna's ice, cannabiogen's destroyer, TGA SUBCOOL CHERYLNOBL.


chernobyl is on my wish list.

Art, you are too much sometimes. thanks for the laugh.


----------

